# RPW across denominational lines



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 18, 2008)

I just finished reading the ARBCA's position paper on RPW and am curious is RPW is roughly defined the same way across all Reformed circles or does it mean different things to different groups?

I just recently heard the term RPW so the term is new although the main thrust of the idea was already internalized.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 18, 2008)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I just finished reading the ARBCA's position paper on RPW and am curious is RPW is roughly defined the same way across all Reformed circles or does it mean different things to different groups?
> 
> I just recently heard the term RPW so the term is new although the main thrust of the idea was already internalized.


The moniker RPW (regulative principle of worship) is of Presbyterian origin. I think there is a common Reformed root and understanding but that in general the concept had been lost since a recovery and growth in the literature last century amongst conservative Presbyterians (beginning as far as I can tell with the 1946 OPC papers on worship song and John Murray), which has spread across church lines (so the speak). See for background:
What is the Regulative Principle of Worship - The PuritanBoard
Whence the Regulative Principle of Worship? 1 - The PuritanBoard
Whence the Regulative Principle of Worship? 2 - The PuritanBoard


----------



## he beholds (Nov 21, 2008)

I may be wrong, but I think that the various denominations of Reformed Presbyterian churches all believe that we are to use the RPW. I think we just differ on what we think Scripture explicitly allows/commands. 
PLEASE correct me if I am mistaken!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 21, 2008)

he beholds said:


> I may be wrong, but I think that the various denominations of Reformed Presbyterian churches all believe that we are to use the RPW. I think we just differ on what we think Scripture explicitly allows/commands.
> PLEASE correct me if I am mistaken!



Agreed.


----------

